# A couple of recent models



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Just finished these, both in 1:72.

F4U Corsair by Revell 
AV8B by Hasegawa


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Wow, I thought they were 1/32 scale.:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Very nice!* :thumbsup: 

Its hard to make those 1/72 scale birds look that good!

Good work Dude!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

_Very _nice!


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow, very impressive!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Always did love those Corsairs! Looks great. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tankysgal (Jan 30, 2005)

looks really good....1/72nd..never tried that scale yet..but i really like 1/48th...What kits are these..they have good detail to be 1/72nd..Did they go together well...
Mary


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

The Corsair is from Revell, built OOB, kit price was about $12. Pretty good detail, engraved panelling, some minor fit issues (canopy, guns). For $12, you can't really complain.

The AV8B is from Hasegawa, about $25. Much better for fit and detail. I like the poseable jet vents, held in by rubber grommits. The canopy break-out section is etched in the clear part, but also done with a decal. My big complaint is the thickness of the plastic led to the jet exhausts being unrealistic. The fore jets are closed off, and painted with flat black to give the apperance of being open. Had I chosen to spend a lot of time on this one, I would have opened them up and thinned out the walls of the rear jets.


----------

